# Social Experiment- Black Man Replaced "redskins" With "caucasians” On A T-shirt & The Tears Flowed



## UniquelyDivine (Aug 1, 2018)

*“Caucasians” T-Shirt Upsets White Folks*
A twitter user by the name of Frederick Joseph pulled off a social experiment where White people showed their true lack of color








Frederick wore a “Caucasians” team t-**** in the same vein as the Washington Redskins logo, and the reaction were, of course, various forms of “NO” from Caucasians. For yeas, Natives have been boycotting the Redskins’ logo, asking the NFL to change it, yet NOTHING. Frederick claims he was called an ******* for wearing the shirt with a white man’s face, labeled “disrespectful” and a group of angry white men attempted to “approach” him over it.

So white folks are mad, eh??? Peep the thread of how Fred’s social experiment went down.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Goombay_Summer (Aug 1, 2018)

ETA: The Washington Whiteskins are sore losers!


----------



## nysister (Aug 1, 2018)

Tears that don't bother me.

Good on him. Exposing hypocrisy. I'd like to see him do something similar regarding Black people and how they're viewed compared to white people.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 1, 2018)

Meh. Black people have enough problems of our own without picking up the oppression mantle for other random groups people.


----------



## nysister (Aug 1, 2018)

Kanky said:


> Meh. Black people have enough problems of our own without picking up the oppression mantle for other random groups people.


He might also consider himself Native.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 1, 2018)

nysister said:


> He might also consider himself Native.


If so, I wonder if the tribe that he’s claiming is also claiming him.


----------



## nysister (Aug 1, 2018)

Kanky said:


> If so, I wonder if the tribe that he’s claiming is also claiming him.


Dunno. I see he's in the NY area so possibly Shinnecock. One of the "blacker" tribes in the region.

Don't get me wrong, I get what you're saying. I just enjoy see oppressors, fake oppressed in return. Best those folks and their sense of being abused. LOL


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Aug 1, 2018)

Kanky said:


> Meh. Black people have enough problems of our own without picking up the oppression mantle for other random groups people.




Thank you. Native Americans can fight their own battles. They won’t return the support for black issues.


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 1, 2018)

I wonder how much money he’ll make off the t-shirts. 

I’m not mad at him.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 1, 2018)

Kanky said:


> Meh. Black people have enough problems of our own without picking up the oppression mantle for other random groups people.



Yes. You would think Black men would have their hands full with the problems of the race with no time for others. He could devote time to fighting the racism/colorism in today's rap music.


----------

